# Perth Hobie Demo Day - Sat 7th June



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

For those in Perth and thinking of getting a fishing yak and been thinking about Hobie's then tomorrow is your day.

Grant from Sailing Power sent me the below email..

_I have your details in our Hobie Kayak enquiries file and I thought you might be interested to know that we having a Hobie Kayak demonstration day this Saturday the 7th of June next to the public boat ramp in Matilda Bay. This is right next door to Royal Perth Yacht Club off Australia 11 drive, Crawley.

We will be there from 9am - 11am and will have a range of different Hobie Kayaks for people to come and try._

I am going to go down and actually try one out after hearing so much about them on this forum. This day could be the start of a hurting bank balance!

cheers
Ry


----------



## PeterD (Jan 10, 2008)

Make sure you try the mirage drive. Try the Outback and the revolution and I think your bank balance will take a dive within the next couple of weeks.

good luck


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Peter,

It is the Revo I am most keen on. Initially thought the Outback but then realised how wide it is and also just how long the Adventure is - so the Revo seems a good mix. I can get out on the Swan River and then also get out offshore occassionally.


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Heya Ry,

Brett here from Wangler forums. I'll be there tomorrow with wifey in tow! I'm keen on the revo also, looking forward to have a cruise in one!!


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Brett

Funny when you realise people are on multiple forums but just dont recognise usernames!

My brother and I will be down there giving them a go - so maybe I will see you there. I will probably have to wait to get my tax return and then that should give me some cash to buy the yak.

cheers ry


----------



## ryber (Mar 13, 2008)

Well I went for a go on the Hobie range today with my brother Derro (who lurks but does not post yet on the forum) - Grant from Sail Power helped get me set up and I tried the Outback, Revo and Adventure - and now my choice is made has to be the Revo.

I met Shufoy down there - was good to meet a Perth based member.

Well I think a few more Hobies sold themselves today - I just need to wait a month or two to get the cash together and decide on the colour I want..


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Heya Ryber/All,

The Hobie Test Day was awesome, had a fang on a few of the different models and like Ryber have settled on the Revo. Actually have ordered one to be picked up in a week or so!! Wifey came with me, and she is also hooked, so we will grab her one next month.










I tried out both the Adventure, and the Revolution as they were the two i was most keen on. Both were excellen to peddle, and dry and stable. A lot more than i expected i must admit. And ease of entry was also suprising. Main reasons i picked the Revo over the Adventure was accesability to the front hatch in the Revo was so much better once out on the water. With the Adventure it really took me out of my comfort zone to make the stretch to reach the locking cords, which are half way down the side of the hatch, where on the Revo they are at the back in front of your feet. Also the Adventure's hatch is further forward from the bulkhead there, where as the Revo's is right at the front of it.










Ride, speed and stability was quite comparable, with the Revo seeming slightly more stable, and we were on the river so dryness was excellent in both models also. Speed was hard to guage as the Rev had Turbo Fins and the Adventure ST fins, but they both sizzled along and i had a paddle on the Revo and it went beautifuly. Manouverability was excellent on the Revo, whilst the Adventure there on the day had some adjustment issues with the rudder, but none the less was still quite responsive.
I can certainly vouch for the hardiness of the Mirage Drive, watching a whole gaggle of teenage girls that came down for the test day running them up on the beach over and over with the rudder and Mirage Drive in the straight down position, doubling up on the for and rear hulls, ramming eachother whilst Grant barely blinked an eyelid! Classic stuff.
In summary, both me and wifey are hooked. My order has been placed, and even a week or so seems so far away... Big thanx to Grant from SailPower Marine in Nedlands for organising the morning and being an excellent host. It was also great to meet Ryber down there and Joel, and a few others, who will hopefully be future Yak buddies!!

Bring on the Revolution!!


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Some good info there. Tossing up between the Revo and Adventure at the moment. Not sure if the ability on the Revo to reach the front hatch will affect my choice, because I generally have all my fishing gear and esky behind me, within easy reaching distance.

People say there isn't much speed difference between the Revo and Adventure as well. For some reason though I reckon the extra length of the Adventure will be good once on the water. The downside however is that it will be harder to get on the car and I also only have a small car.


----------



## Derro (Apr 30, 2008)

Gday All

Yeah I was there at the Perth Hobie Demo day. I was really impressed. I guess the biggest thing for me that I noted was, that they are not completly effortless... though I am fairly unfit, they give you a good leg workout! When thrying to crank the speed out of them.

But I am highly impressed with the quality of the drive and how well built and designed it is!

As for the desision on to which one to get, well I think you would end up being stoked with any of the models, as that would be your decision. Though looking at the Perth conditions and the fish I guess most people in perth metro would be targeting the Revo would be a very good choice, being quite long it cuts chop nice is very quick and still turns nice to get into the tight stuff. Over here you have to go a fair distance to get from one peice of good structure to the next, well in Winter for the Bream... with the occasional off shore expo during summer...

Hehe cant wait to go the cheaper option of my Brothers ;-)

Joel


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good reports on the day , looks like a enjoyable morning. 

I think i need glasses but, i can't see any rod holders 8)

They do come with them when you buy them i hope ?


----------

